
Show HN: Santa Claus starts his own ICO - pawelwg
http://www.santacoin.io
======
fiatjaf
Pretty honest, no whitepaper. I like this.

But at the same time, it's stupid to have a coin just so people will use it in
gambles. The entire purpose of ETH was to be that coin, the coin used in smart
contract transactions. Gambling is one of the simple things a "pure" smart
contract can implement -- and you're going to do everything backwards.

~~~
pawelwg
You're right. In my casino people will play with Ether. I've introduced Santa
Coin to get Ether to setup a legal gambling business. Santa Coin owners will
get some bonuses like extra roulette spins or better odds of winning.

~~~
fiatjaf
I'm happier now.

------
sharemywin
I don't belive in Santa. Why should I participate?

mis-spelled blelive.

~~~
pawelwg
Ho Ho Ho! Fixed. Santa thanks you for that. You've been a nice boy this year.
Merry Christmas!

